# Dayton-Speedair 2 Stage Air Compressor Pump



## alrayo (Dec 19, 2016)

I bought a used 80 gallons (Husky) with a 7.5HP motor and Dayton-Speedair 2 Stage Air Compressor Pump, needs some work in the electric motor and maybe a service kit in the Air Compressor Pump, but I can not identify the Pump model number, the plate/tag attached to it, has been ruined, not sure if thus Air Pump, it's the compressor original one, seems different from models that I found mounted in these type of Husky compressors.

can someone help me to identify the pump model?



Thanks,


----------

